# KST Goat Farm 2021-2022 kidding



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

We will hopefully have 18 goats kid between now and April. I have tried to spread out the breeding so I will have about 5 does kid each month.
First up are the does who accidentally got bred June 11th.
Sue has had triplets for the last 2 years. This will be her 4th kidding. She is a Boer/Nigerian dwarf. Due November 5th.























Next is Fudge. I think she got bred the same day but I am very confused about her. I was planning to breed her in August so I put her in with the buck but I never saw her go into heat. Also I dried her up in August but her udder did not shrink like it usually does so that makes me think she is due on the 8th. But she did not ack like she was in heat in June when the bucks got out. She is a lamancha if you can't tell. I need to take a picture tomorrow.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Good luck and happy kidding!!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Exciting times!
Sue sure is big! I love the chocolate/milk udder.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Coming along nicely.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Those girls are looking good and prego! I hope they have an easy kidding & healthy wee ones!


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

So I got some pictures of Fudge this morning. Tell me what you all think. Is she due next week? She has never gotten very wide with any of her pregnancies.















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Just going by her udder. I would say no. It doesnt look even half full yet to me. Im only going by my girls udders.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I have to agree with @Moers kiko boars . IMO, there's no way she could be "hiding" a kid. I have learned that you can never say 'never' with goats though....


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes..The Doe Code rules! Lol lol at least in my experience it does! 😁


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

You are probably right but I am still confused as to why I never saw her in heat. Maybe she is due in January and was just very sneaky about it.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

We will all wait and see! Thats how we learn. I have 1 doe, Chevy. She goes 160 days before delivery. 😱
I have another Princess who delivers at 146 days . So I use the breed date as a guideline. The udder tells me the rest. My girls develop udders the last month of pregnancy. The last week, its huge and looks painful to me
On the birthing date its shiny,😁


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Best wishes for healthy easy kiddings!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Goats can be sneaky when in season and bred. 
I have one this year as well, she was flagging a lot but not showing anything else. The buck wasn’t showing interest either. 
Breeding is so quick we can miss it. 
24 days later, she is not showing any signs so hopefully she is pregnant, it is a wait and see thing.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Sue finally kidded on Saturday. She had 2 boys and 1 girl. We named them Sigfred, Ulysses, and Esmerelda.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Awe! Congrats!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations! So sweet! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable, congrats.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congratulations! They are very cute!


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Pics? Anymore babies?


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

I do need to take more pictures of them. 
The real kidding doesn't start till mid January.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Ohh okay


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

Here are some pics from this morning.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I love that last picture! Smile for the camera!😍


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Aww how cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Love the red kid😍


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

So cute! All 3 of them.!💝💕💝💕💝💕


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

So Meringue kidded on Tuesday. She had one girl and two boys. She is half lamancha half boer. Both the boys have boer ears and the girl has lamancha ears.


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

May had a single girl on Thursday. She is so cute we might have to keep her.
















The next doe is due on the 25th.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! May's girl certainly is a looker


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are cute.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So cute!!! 🥰


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congratulations!! They are so adorable! Make sure to add them to the tally! 💕


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww there so adorable! Congrats!


----------

